# Max Payne 3 photu



## dada_patekar (Feb 26, 2006)

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/3645/mp3small7ih.th.jpg

The return of max payne 1 guy


----------



## susk21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it for REAL?
plz dont LIE!! I am a DIE HARD FAN of max payne!!


----------



## dada_patekar (Feb 27, 2006)

*oye*

kyaan baat karta hain yeh 100% real hain.


----------



## susk21 (Feb 27, 2006)

Give me the LINK!!


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 27, 2006)

Are tum to ban ho gaya re!!!
Apun ko to link bhi nahi de sakega re tum ab!!
hum ab kya karega


----------



## g4m3rz (Feb 27, 2006)

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/maxpayne3workingtitle/index.html

old newz


----------



## soumya (Feb 27, 2006)

don't be fooled folks.dis is not how d real max payne 3 wil look like.it's just an impression created by a guy like u and me.try searching max payne 3 in google images and u wil knw why!!!


----------



## domin8r (Feb 28, 2006)

One a somewhat related note, an independent movie based on Max's adventures is currently in production, and will be out later this year. Max Payne: Payne and Redemption: www.payneandredemption.com


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 7, 2006)

Guys, just tell me: 
The Max Payne 2 sub-title was "*The Fall of Max Payne*" & he did fall.

So, now is he gonna rise from the Ashes? Or is this his grandson or something like that?


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Mar 7, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Guys, just tell me:
> Or is this his grandson or something like that?



lol
    

Then it would've named as MAx Payne's Grandson's Rise


btw, how come he would hv grandsons or even a son/daughter

His wife died
MONA died
so 1st they'll hv to create a new story
or maybe be they find that Vladimir and Max are two long-lost brothers,who lost in Kumb mela


----------



## tech_cheetah (Mar 7, 2006)

hey if u had played the game in hardest difficulty u wud know the alternative ending of max payne 2... mona does not die .. just gets up kisses max payne in the end


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Mar 7, 2006)

i heard/read about it

But didnt played again.......


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 8, 2006)

*hey john fan*

u played max payne 2, can't believe it


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 8, 2006)

maybe itz

Max payne 3: Resurrection of Good (ol' max pane)


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 8, 2006)

tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> hey if u had played the game in hardest difficulty u wud know the alternative ending of max payne 2... mona does not die .. just gets up kisses max payne in the end



They must be in heaven while doing that.
How can games have different story linings for different difficulties?


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 9, 2006)

*To DADA*

Don't Be fooled by DADA PATEKAR

I can also create Max Payne 3 Photo,

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/1729/shot00109cw.th.jpg

www.maxpayne3.co.uk


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 9, 2006)

lol

its so fke

u used paint 4 it

ha ha


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 9, 2006)

*hey lozer*

u r so idiot man   .i know its fake i m just telling people.please god give this man atleast a .............   i didn't want to write but people understands.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 11, 2006)

*:GOOD WORK:*

Nice work : Max Payne 3  
I would like to know ...How did you create it?...preferably in details!
Softwares you used or any graphics file you got...


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 11, 2006)

hey its not coming on pc its on xbox 360 get your self on earth till it comes to pc....
ofcouse u can use the simulator of xbox 360 if dont want to wait....


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

Install "PipBoy mod 3.0" from www.download.com or www.zdnet.com and take screenshots by pressing F10 Key.
PipBoy Mod Size = 31.0 MB

Edit ur screenshot by adobe cs 2 or paint.
Bas chap do digit ke forum mey man.


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 11, 2006)

lol

press SHIFT + PRINT SCREEN
in betweent the game

and paste in Paint

no need f downloading


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 11, 2006)

*hey lozer*

shut up, i think u also paste ur face like this.u don't know anything. plz y don't u die.can u add extra guns idiot.look at these images.

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/3036/shot00010tv.th.jpg

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/5301/shot00027xy.th.jpg


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

Abay Captain Crime dar gaya kya.
what happen when u see these images.this is real.
PipBoy mod 3.0 
Hey Captain Crime can u add extra guns in mp2 by using paint.
hahahahhahahah


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah i can do it

and u stoled this pic frm my house

chor

it was made by me
using paint
lauta de mere pic


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hahaahahahha*

nah nah na naa captain crime bacha ro raha hain,chup ho jayo bache.


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 11, 2006)

idhar to aa.......tuje pata lagega ki kaun baap hai aur kaun batccha


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 11, 2006)

*hey lozer*

mujhe to aunty hi dikh rahi, to to ladki hain. hum ladkiyon pe haath nahi uthatey.


----------



## Captain Crime (Mar 11, 2006)

mein tere jaisa GAY thori na hoon......
this is a hot chick

and i luv her

tu to larkon pa hi haat fer
GAY kahinke


----------



## hitman_never_dies (Mar 11, 2006)

*Hey Dude*

Are you always so stupid or is today a special occasion?

Tu pagal hain ,tu GAY hain ,yaar kyon us ladki ki besati kar raha hain. chakkey sahi hain tere liye.
Thread Reported


----------



## Deep (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay guys...we dont need you..thank you for your posts..

both banned...


----------

